
Schizophrenia Manifests as a GitHub Repo - hskel
https://github.com/botupdate/botupdate
======
afthonos
This is terribly sad. I remember running into someone like that on Usenet back
before I could tell they were obviously sick (I was still a kid). It was very
hard to realize this person simply did not share some concepts I took as
building blocks of reality; at the time I still thought talking through things
“logically” would work with anyone.

~~~
1000units
The Github Issue is worse. You don't handle schizophrenics by being rude to
them.

Props to @tcrowe for the sound dissent.

~~~
evanlivingston
Really?

@tcrowe appears to be a troll.
[https://github.com/tcrowe](https://github.com/tcrowe)

------
snek
tcrowe is known to me for his past behaviour of harrasing lgbtq members of the
node.js core development team and stalking them on social media. very
unfortunate if he has schizophrenia but bigotry is not a symptom of it.

~~~
newnewpdro
> very unfortunate if he has schizophrenia but bigotry is not a symptom of it

Terry Davis, the late schizophrenic author of TempleOS, had a number of racist
rants and other bigoted and hate-filled videos on YouTube.

~~~
samfriedman
Time Cube could be another well-known example

------
fny
Has anyone had experience convincing friends who become delusional/paranoid to
seek psychiatric care? Are there any strategies work?

~~~
vbezhenar
My relative had mental breakdown and was forced to go to the psychiatric
hospital. After few years it repeated because he stopped taking his prescribed
pills and now he does not want to go there himself, logical reasoning does not
work at all. It's a terrible situation, calling medics and forcing person to
go to the hospital does not sound like a good idea, because he'll hate you for
that and keeping it unchecked might do no good either. Neuroleptics are not
harmless, they make person very slow and apathetic, they kill all feels,
that's why some people want to stop taking them. I can't imagine anything
worse than mental illness.

------
dang
Similar posts appear on HN. There's nothing to be gained by focusing on them.

------
kevinmannix
could more context be provided here?

~~~
javajosh
There's a section at the end where he talks about being arrested, and how he's
been shoplifting food and doesn't want to be arrested again, and all the
places he's been, without financial assistence or the ability to hold a job.
So, it appears to be a very smart, very disturbed homeless guy who hitchhikes
and somehow manages to keep a laptop on him.

Looks like he's around Union Square right now; maybe Fred Wilson could buy the
guy a sandwich? Any homeless who mentions GANN (more or less correctly) is
pretty special, in my book.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
I feel this is written in Coherent Crazy.

------
sergiotapia
really fucked up

One notable example of this in our industry is Terry, who built TempleOS.

~~~
newnewpdro
> One notable example of this in our industry is Terry, who built TempleOS.

 _Was_ Terry, he committed suicide while homeless in August 2018, after being
horribly antagonized and manipulated by the likes of 4chan and other internet
trolls.

------
AgentEpsilon
Wow. I'm honestly not sure what to make of this.

------
stevenjohns
This person has expressed some desire for suicide[0] so it would be worthwhile
for some Americans (you, right now) to report this.

[0]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/botupdate/botupdate/master...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/botupdate/botupdate/master/The%20negotiation%20for%20the%20now.txt)

~~~
makerofspoons
Here's the GitHub contact form for anyone who also could not easily find it:
[https://github.com/contact/report-content](https://github.com/contact/report-
content)

